# Ohio River report, Mount Vernon, Indiana



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

BigJohn513 and I made the southward trip to Mount Vernon, Indiana on Friday, we had a great trip, the weather was nice, and some of the fish were hungry. We caught fish and that was one of the objectives, and we also found spots that Lynn and I can fish in two weeks.

We arrived somewhere around noon, launched the boat and headed across to a creek to get fresh Shad, a half dozen throws put some nice Shad in the livewell and we headed to the JT Myers lock and dam, as were were entering the locks couple fellers rolled up in a sailboat with Ohio tags on it they were from Lima, Ohio and were headed to the Mississippi river, Wow small world.

These guys have to have the fastest locks on the river, took only 11 min. from the time we entered till we left, have never locked that fast anywhere.

So we started fishing in and around the dam, John had the first pole go down which yielded a Sheephead, we never got anything else in the dam area, moved around a couple of different spots then locked back to the upper pool, again a very fast lock.

Stopped at a different creek and got more Shad, they were everywhere on the river, set-up near an Island and John got on some fish, he managed a 6.2# Blue, 5.2# Blue 3.2# Channel, 5.2# Channel, Doc had a 1.0#and a 2.0 Channel, totals for day one John five fish for 25#, Doc 2 fish for 3#

The river had good current most I have seen since April of this year.

Day 2 we launched out of a different ramp to look at some more water way upriver, today they had dropped the river well over a foot overnight and we didn't have near as much current as on Friday. We targeted deeper water and Doc found the first fish a 6# Channel, Larry called me while we were fishing a drop off and gave me a spot to try and it paid off, John and I thank you Son.

We started fish a snag infested hole that Larry told us about, John's rod went down and he boated a 5# Drum, and we were getting it on board the boat when I heard something looked over at my poles, nothing looked at Johns other rod and the tip was inches from the water the rod was down and the drag was singing John grabbed the rod leaned back the rod was already doubled over and the line snapped off, it was a good fish and broke the line off on a rock, or something, what a heartbreaker. Wasn't long after that my outside rod went down hard and I boated a 14.0 Blue, we moved around to a few spots anchored up on a tree and John's rod went down hard, he boated a 10.5# Blue his personal best. Day 2 totals Doc 6#,3# channel, 2.0# Flat,3.0# Drum, 14.0#Blue, Big John513, 2# Drum, and a 10.5# Blue. Every fish we caught there belly was covered with mud so they were bedded down tight to the river bottom. Considering how tough it has been to catch fish on the river I think we did great very happy with the trip.

We spent a lot of time just looking at different water and marking spots with the GPS that Lynn and I can target in 2 weeks, hope it pays off.

We had a great time, the weather was super, and we caught fish on the river that we had never been on, this is a very beautiful part of the Ohio, only saw three boats on the river the two days we were there, plus spent time on the river with a great friend, again thanks John had a great trip and looking forward to many more..........Doc 

Unfortunately the white balance went ballistic on the camera, and the pictures look real bad I'll post them later, maybe someone can help me out with some photo work.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good trip! You did great considering that the fall bite on the river is the toughest fishing I have ever seen. With some luck maybe youll have some current to fish in during the tournament, Good Luck to you & Lynn in this event...Later, Abu65


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a great trip...very nice part of the river


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Souds like fun guys!!Congrats John on the pb blue  There will be bigger ones.


----------

